# Turf or grass seed?



## Electric_Andy (3 Jun 2020)

I have a back garden that is 8.8 metres by 7.1 metres, surrounded at the moment by a border with loads of shrubs in (which I've given away). I have no interest in gardening so want to just have the whole thing as lawn, with a border of 1 x paving slabs just so I can mow it easier and not have to go right up to the fences etc.

My question is, has anyone ever had turf laid? I've been quoted £3.81/sq M delivered. It sounds from a google search like turf is obviously quicker and easier, but is also better at preventing weed growth. 

On the flip side, grass seed and fertiliser would cost about £30 do do the lot.

Anyone have any good or bad experiences with turf?


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I have a back garden that is 8.8 metres by 7.1 metres, surrounded at the moment by a border with loads of shrubs in (which I've given away). I have no interest in gardening so want to just have the whole thing as lawn, with a border of 1 x paving slabs just so I can mow it easier and not have to go right up to the fences etc.
> 
> My question is, has anyone ever had turf laid? I've been quoted £3.81/sq M delivered. It sounds from a google search like turf is obviously quicker and easier, but is also better at preventing weed growth.
> 
> ...


I know there are a couple of gardeners on the forum and at least one greenkeeper who will give better professional advice than I could @Dayvo but if it was me starting from scratch I would rotavate loads of sand in with my soil before re seeding.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2020)

You've still got to cut the stuff - seed takes an age and can be patchy, so if you want instant, then turf. You'll have to water it regularly for the first couple of months at least. You are going to have to prep the surface anyway.

If you've no interest in gardening, why not get some raised borders, shove in some zero maintenance plants, and have the rest gravel/paving. Would look much better than a boring lawn.

PS I like my gardening !


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2020)

Artificial lawn, just hoover it now and then, sorted.


----------



## tom73 (3 Jun 2020)

Not all truf is truf some of it is crap be careful much of it is lifted days before they deliver it.
If you get truf unroll everyone and check it looks fresh and not full of weeds. If it looks crap then don't pay for it if the roots not look good then again walk away. You will need every thing ready so you can lay it soon as the key is water and more water till the roots get going it wont take much to dry out. You need to over lap each strip it will shrink and any gap will always be a give away and will quickly become a seed bed for weeds. If you want instant go truf but get the prep bang on if you want to save a bit go with seed you can go with what ever mix you want your lawn to be. Water again is key it will be a bit patchy at 1st but you can aways over sow. Which one you go for don't try to do it if the ground looks like a mud bath. If you want something a bit different then go for wildflower meadow seed mix or wildflower meadow turf though it's a bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2020)

A lot depends on the layout of your garden. Is it north facing (prone to moss and being damp)? Do trees/fences/walls/building prevent sunlight from getting to your garden? Do you have big trees/hedges that would take more than their fare share of water in the ground? 

If it was my garden, I'd sow it with a mix of very sandy soil and sow grass seed (but I'm a bit of a nerd). 

If I were you, I'd probably turf it: it's quick, probably reasonably cheap and looks good straight away (just remember to keep it WELL-watered to avoid the edges retreating from each other. Once it's established you can sand it and aerate it to keep it strong and healthy - there is plenty of info on t'internet about caring for lawns. If you settle for grass them you'll need to decide on how you want to cut it. 

(cut and pasted for convenience):

*Lawn mower types*

Cylinder. Cylinder lawn mowers have cylindrical blades that rotate vertically at the front of the mower. ... 
Rotary. ... 
Hover. ... 
Electric lawnmowers. ... 
Cordless lawnmowers. ... 
Petrol lawnmowers. ... 
Push lawnmowers. ... 
Self-propelled.
My brother, my OWN brother has laid artificial grass in his back garden! 😳😮 However, it looks (small letters) ok. He doesn't want the 'hassle' of working weekends in his garden, so I suppose that is something to consider, too.

I'd recommend 'The Lawn Expert' by Dr. DG Hessayon for good advice.


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I was going to put patio tiles over the lot, but the cheapest I can find is £3 for 450mm tiles, so that would be nearing £700. I don't want to spend that much if I can help it, and plus I think it would look very dull. I decided on lawn, because it looks a bit better, is more inviting in the summer and I can put raised planters/ornaments (I'd really like an ornamental well) around the edges to add some character.

Good advice on the turf, thanks. My garden is NW facing, at the moment it gets full sun from about 10am until nightfall, luckily there are no buildings in the way (only my own house which constantly shades the back steps but I'll be tiling that anyway as a walkway to the garage).

There will be no other bushes or shrubs, I've taken them all out. It will be fences each side and at the bottom, it's all flat. I just want a border of tiles so the grass edges don't grow through the neigbours fence etc and it'll hopefully look neater. I don't mind mowing the lawn but I don't have time or inclination for weeding or pruning. 

Good point about the mower, mine is a cheap electric one on wheels that's passed it's best. I might get a cylinder one next year as I assume they are best for stripes?

I don't use the garden that much, if at all, apart from hanging my washing out. but if I had a lawn it would be nice to sit out in the sun, and also maybe get a swing ball for me and my son to play.


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Artificial lawn, just hoover it now and then, sorted.


Just checked that out. There is an offer on for 6.99 per sqM. That would be £400. Worth a thought - best of both worlds?


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Just checked that out. There is an offer on for 6.99 per sqM. That would be £400. Worth a thought - best of both worlds?


Looks terrible though, even the so called good stuff looks like an ill fitting carpet.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> I might get a cylinder one next year as I assume they are best for stripes?



Oh yes! 👍


----------



## Willd (3 Jun 2020)

If you go for turf avoid the stuff with embedded plastic netting, presumably added to help hold it together. It doesn't rot and is a pain to remove years later


----------



## tom73 (3 Jun 2020)

I must have striped miles of grass over the years the once well prized collage hockey pitch is now under some horror of a housing estate along with the many football pitchers  Be warned keeping grass looking A1 takes a lot of care and time get's OCD at times too.
Any book by Dr. DG Hessayon is worth it's weight in gold and will pay you back in spades.


----------



## MarkF (3 Jun 2020)

I don't like gardening, we had a lot of terraces/beds for growing stuff that were getting used less and less as the kids grew up, so I thought I'd lay a lawn. It was a lot of work digging, levelling and weeding to prepare a decent surface. I bought the best I could, think it was about £4.50 per sq/m, cheap IMO. A few years on it's a bit threadbare in areas where it doesn't get much light/sun because of hedges/trees but no way would I consider getting seed over turf for such a small saving, it's all about preparation.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2020)

Ring up South Devon Turf in South Brent. Their turf is decent quality.

Don’t go for artificial turf, have a bit of real stuff. At least there will be a modicum of environmental benefit.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Jun 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Ring up South Devon Turf in South Brent. Their turf is decent quality.
> 
> Don’t go for artificial turf, have a bit of real stuff. At least there will be a modicum of environmental benefit.


Good shout, you can see them taking the turf off the field from my parents house, think my Dad was going to contact them anyway.


----------

